

Ask HN: How do you structure your Node.js apps? - benigeri

I&#x27;m working on building a REST API in Node.js which I will use to power mobile and web apps. I&#x27;m asking for a general structure guide since I haven&#x27;t found anything good online.<p>My personal use would not consist of any web views, or tempting. It would consist of the data model, connected to a database, and routes for http requests.
======
ggordan
You might find this demo project interesting:

[https://github.com/madhums/node-express-mongoose-
demo](https://github.com/madhums/node-express-mongoose-demo)

------
electrichead
Wall of code, baby!

------
mythriel
check sails.js ([http://sailsjs.org/](http://sailsjs.org/))

